

Ask HN: Review Our Website - Online Resume Management (cvboss.com) - cvboss

Hi All!<p>Please, review our website (cvboss.com). This is an online resume/cv management application. We tried to simplify the process of resume creation and maintenance as much as possible.<p>Your feedback would be very much appreciated. If you could also comment on speed/performance of the web site, that would be terrific!<p>Backend: Grails/Groovy/Java 
Front end: YUI
Persistence: MySQL<p>Thanks a lot!
======
3pt14159
1\. Pop-up right away = bad/annoying. 2\. Having a bookmark/share box on the
pop-up where the reflexive [x] should be (to close the damn pop-op = even
worse. 3\. After I finally figure out how to close the damn pop-up (by
clicking 'try demo') what happens? ANOTHER DAMN POP-UP.

Now for the good news:

4\. The actual app is damn marvelous. It is a great idea and the execution is
good.

Here is what you have to understand though: 1000 people hitting your site will
make a .5 second decision whether or not to stay. In that critical time you
need to portray what you guys actually do QUICKLY! Slices of screen shots.
Etc.. Check out freshbooks.com, (my employer) right off the bat what do you
see?

"The Fastest Way To Track Time and Invoice Your Clients" "Send Invoices and
Estimates Online" "Web Based Time Tracking" All with screen shots of the
actual app and a giant toll free number, that inspires confidence in our
longevity.

You should do the same with your service. "Professional, EASY, resumes and CVs
in seconds" "We help you get to the interview, the rest is all you!"

Something like that. Polish (er... scrap and start over with) your splash page
and you will have one solid product.

Best of luck

Edit:

You should also get a copy writer to start filling your blog with some actual
useful content, unless you think you will have the time/will power to do it
your self.

Right now it looks like you guys are just starting up (which is fine) but you
should definitely hire someone to keep that blog roll going, or you are going
to look stale. I know some good (University Educated) copy writers that could
easily help you out there. The important thing to remember with a corporate
blog is that absolutely no more than 20% of your content should be about your
site. The other 80% should be useful (and original) articles that have to do
with something relating to your service. "How to find companies with a good
corporate atmosphere" "Crossing the t's on your resume" "The interviewer says
'come casual', but do they mean it?"

Hope this helps!

~~~
simonk
The last 9/10 blog posts on FreshBooks are about FreshBooks?

~~~
3pt14159
Heh. That is true, a lot going on lately around integrations and sxsw. You got
me here.

We did used to have many more "this is what we learned about server caches"
type posts when we were starting out.

------
simonk
Opening the site automatically brings up a box to login or signup. Annoying as
I didn't even know what the site did at all. Maybe just push everyone into a
demo mode and put a sign-up link on there.

Also try and contribute more to a community before you spam it.

~~~
cvboss
Thanks a lot, simonk, I will look into this idea.

ps/ I didnt intend to "spam", really. It's just an attempt to get feedback
from the community I highly respect and value. Anyway, point taken, thanks! :)

~~~
simonk
I understand and other people do it to. Just having a few karma points and
comments elsewhere make people feel your here for more than to promote your
business.

Also 3 pop-ups before I even get to the site?

------
volida
the UX is broken

